# We just lost the best Arko son ever



## mike suttle

Kano passed away today from stomach twist. I rushed him to the vet this morning after finding him bloated and we did a pretty lengthy surgery. I brought him home this afternoon at 3pm and he was doing pretty good. I took him out for a walk at 6pm and he was very stiff and sore. I went back to check on him about 8pm and he was dead.
I know that no one knew this dog, but he was truely one of the greatest working dogs that we have ever imported, and even Gerben said he was one of the best he ever saw, and for sure was the best Arko son ever produced to date.
Thank God I got a chance to breed him this week to a very nice Arko daughter. I just pray that breeding took and I can get a nice litter from this amazing dog. I still can not believe that he is gone. This was a seamingly invincible 92 lb ball of muscle and intensity that could simply not be hurt.
This is a great loss to the Dutch Shepherd breed. He was tested and selected for purchase by the SOCOM K-9 program, he was supposed to leave Tuesday to begin training with them. 
A bad day at Logan Haus Kennels.


----------



## Joby Becker

Damn, sorry Mike. That sucks.


----------



## Bob Scott

Sorry to hear that Mike!


----------



## Dwyras Brown

Sorry to hear about Kano. Really hope that breeding took and you get some good pups.


----------



## Tamara Villagomez

Im so sorry!! I also hope that breeding took and you get some nice working pups!


----------



## Drew Peirce

For the last 48 hours he's been the only thing on my mind, I dont know why, what a monumental loss.


----------



## Jennifer Marshall

Very sorry for your loss, Mike. I hope you get a big healthy litter.


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Sorry to here about your dog


----------



## Anna Kasho

So sorry to hear that, Mike! It's terribly unfair that a seemingly indestructible dog succumbs to something so random and pointless.  

I hope you get a big healthy litter from him...


----------



## Nathen Danforth

Wow sorry to hear about your loss Mike. It's always tough to lose a good dog but must be especially tough when you had so much to look forward to with him. I sure hope the breeding takes.


----------



## Denise Picicci

Very sad to hear Mike, hope the breeding took place and you get what you hope for/.


----------



## Jason Sidener

Sorry you lost your dog. Hope your breeding took


----------



## Sonny Lee

I am sorry ...


----------



## Matt Grosch

A damn shame, sorry to hear about it.

Got a good pic of him to throw up in memory?


----------



## susan tuck

I'm very sorry for your loss, Mike.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

How much was he going for ??


----------



## David Frost

I know you hate to lose a good one. Sorry for your loss.

DFrost


----------



## Jerry Lyda

I know your pain Mike, I too hope the breeding took.


----------



## Candy Eggert

Mike, I hope you'll find some peace. It's heartbreaking when the good ones go too soon.


----------



## kristin tresidder

sorry to hear that


----------



## Jennifer Coulter

Sorry Mike. I have never had to deal with bloat. I hope I never do...so horrible.


----------



## Chris Michalek

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Sorry Mike. I have never had to deal with bloat. I hope I never do...so horrible.



YES. So horrible. Sorry for you loss Mike. 

Bloat? Wouldn't it technically be considered a mid-gut volvulus? I dunno. My medicine days are long past but I think volvulus is correct either way, to my recolelction bloat doesn't actually kill, it's the intestinal malrotation that creates an inschemic condition to the remaining bowels.

Yes I'm a geek.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter

...stomach torsion, intestinal mal-rotation....

Sorry Mike.


----------



## Carol Boche

Sorry to hear about the loss of a great Dutchie. Thoughts and Prayers sent your way for a large, healthy litter.


----------



## chris haynie

damn that sucks. i hope you get a Kano jr. from the breeding.


----------



## Lindsay Janes

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Howard Knauf

That sucks out loud. With any luck you'll have a pen full of offspring.


----------



## georgia estes

OMG! That's horrible! I am so sorry! It feels surreal because we were just talking about him the other day!


----------



## Cate Helfgott

I'm sorry for the loss of a good dog, Mike!

I hope you have good luck with the breeding!

~Cate


----------



## Anne Jones

Sorry to hear this news. I hope the breeding turns out to be all that you are hoping for.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins

Very sorry you have lost a good dog.


----------



## eric squires

sorry to hear this Mike, i know probably too late now but there is a company you can remove testicles from deceased animal just after death, put on dry ice and ship to company and they will collect sperm for freezing, just a thought in future for all of us with this high drive injury prone dogs


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Oh, Mike, I am so sorry.


----------



## Harry Keely

Sorry to hear about the DS loosing a good dog to help promote and continue to improve the breed.


----------



## mark allen

Mike really sorry to here about the lost of your dog. I really enjoyed hanging out with you and Charlie, you have super nice working dogs. I know of at least three service dogs in this area lost to bloat. My vet said he could do a micro-scopic surgery to attach the stomach to the rib cage, my current dog is to old at this point, but will do it my next dog with out a doubt.

Mark from Ohio


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Who was Kano's Dam ?


----------



## Amanda Caldron

So sorry to hear that Mike!!! Hope the breeding is a large, healthy, and outstanding one!


----------



## mike suttle

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Who was Kano's Dam ?


 Tieka Van Hoek.


----------



## Debbie Dibble

Anne Jones said:


> Sorry to hear this news. I hope the breeding turns out to be all that you are hoping for.


 I'm sorry to hear about Kano, I just lost a female about 3 weeks ago and the sorrow that I still feel is like it happened just yesterday. I'll say a prayer that your breeding took.


----------



## Guest

mike suttle said:


> Tieka Van Hoek.


 
Mike that should be a littermate to Kevins Aldo right?


----------



## mike suttle

Jody Butler said:


> Mike that should be a littermate to Kevins Aldo right?


Yes, he is a littermate to Aldo. I had Aldo here too. He was a nice dog, but Kano was just something special.


----------



## Guest

mike suttle said:


> Yes, he is a littermate to Aldo. I had Aldo here too. He was a nice dog, but Kano was just something special.


 
I here ya! Checkout Als post! Thats the video I was trying to send you! \\/


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

I'm really sorry to hear that, Mike. Around 50% of dogs don't survive afterwards because of either septic shock or cardiac arrhythmia, even if the surgery goes well, so don't be too hard on yourself.


----------



## Christopher Jones

Sorry to hear of your loss Mike. Arko certainly did click with Van Hoeks females. Hopefully you can get the old man to kick out another just as good.


----------



## mike suttle

Christopher Jones said:


> Sorry to hear of your loss Mike. Arko certainly did click with Van Hoeks females. Hopefully you can get the old man to kick out another just as good.


Your right Chris. Arko does produce very well with Hoeks lines. I have a couple Goya daughters here that I will be using with Carlos and Arko.
The female that I just bred to Kano was an Arko X Luna daughter. Luna came from Van Hoek also.


----------



## hillel schwartzman

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> How much was he going for ??


 That our Jeff.....
Sorry for your loss, but we are all here for u even Jeff


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I was busting his balls. I don't like talking about the loss of a great dog. It is never good.


----------



## hillel schwartzman

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I was busting his balls. I don't like talking about the loss of a great dog. It is never good.


 
No Jeff, i was just busting your balls \\/\\/


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Well I knew that. I was just giving a small concession to Toran the emotional.

Besides, he has Aldo now. Curious to see what Aldo makes out there with all that fancy ENS shit.


----------



## mike suttle

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Well I knew that. I was just giving a small concession to Toran the emotional.
> 
> Besides, he has Aldo now. Curious to see what Aldo makes out there with all that fancy ENS shit.


 Aldo was sold already. He is a nice dog, good drives, good nerves, good size, good hard attacks, etc. but holy crap the K-9 handler that had him before Kevin got him back really screwed him up in the head.


----------



## chris haynie

do you know if the kano breeding took yet? at least then you'll have the prospect of many little kanos.


----------



## mike suttle

chris haynie said:


> do you know if the kano breeding took yet? at least then you'll have the prospect of many little kanos.


 I just did that breeding last week, so it is still way to early to tell if it took or not. I REALLY hope it did obviously, but wont know for a few weeks.


----------



## Konnie Hein

Sorry to hear about this, Mike :-(


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

So what do you think it was that made him torsion ?? I usually attribute it to a dog that internalizes stress, and it just builds up till they die like this.

I really don't care for it, I think it is genetic, not food based, another myth to thank chick breeders for.


----------



## mike suttle

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So what do you think it was that made him torsion ?? I usually attribute it to a dog that internalizes stress, and it just builds up till they die like this.
> 
> I really don't care for it, I think it is genetic, not food based, another myth to thank chick breeders for.


I have never lost a dog to bloat in my life. This is the first time i have ever heard of it from these lines. Kano was an IDIOT in his kennel when a bitch was in heat, so he was living in a crate when he bloated. I went out a little later than usual to bring the dogs inside and feed them their evening meal. it was about 11pm when I fed him and let him out to go to the bathroom. I did feed him about 50% more food than I usually do because he was losing a little weight from all the crazy running and bouncing around caused by the bitch in heat. So I fed him a meal that was larger than I had ever fed him and then let him out for a while to go potty. He may have drank too much on top of that since their was a water bucket outside the kennel training room door. I was not worried about feeding him too much and letting him run and drink because I have never had any bloat issues in my life. (only heard stories about it) When I went in the kennel the next morning to get him he was lying upside down on his back, I took him out and he looked like he had swallowed a baby Rhino, he was as big as a truck tire in the middle. I rushed him to the vet and he did all he could do, the dog walked out of surgery and pissed on my truck wheel, scratched a ditch in the gravel parking lot and I loaded him up. He looked fine at that point. A few hours later he got very stiff and sore, then died that night.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

How much less of an idiot was he in the crate ??


----------



## mike suttle

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> How much less of an idiot was he in the crate ??


Well, he had less room to be an idiot, but he still spun and raised hell all the time while the bitch was in heat. His crate would moved and shake all the way across the training room overnight. If I had it to do over again, I would have kept him in a size 400 in the back seat of my truck parked at the other end of the farm until the bitch was out of heat.
Of course if I had it to do over again, I would have collected semen from him, i would not have fed him so much and then let him out to run and drink that late at night just before I went to bed.
I cant help but feel like I caused this, or at least had the power to prevent it and didn't.](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

There is nothing you could have done. The extra food didn't matter either.


----------



## andrew kurtowicz

the truth is no one will ever know what caused this so right now mike you blame yourself of course but how many dogs have come through your kennel that maybe were fed a little to much ??? or were complete a**holes in a kennel run when a female was in season ??? chances are a lot so beating yourself up over this is completly understood but pointless all you can do now is appreciate him for the dog he was and if the breeding took hang on to the nicest male and make sure he becomes a monster just like his dad


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

AND WHAT EVER you do, leave the pups the **** alone for the first few weeks. That is the secret. ENS is BS.


----------



## mike suttle

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> AND WHAT EVER you do, leave the pups the **** alone for the first few weeks. That is the secret. ENS is BS.


 LOL, Thanks Jeff. I knew you would understand.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Did you raise and train and title that dog from a pup ??


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> AND WHAT EVER you do, leave the pups the **** alone for the first few weeks. That is the secret. ENS is BS.


That is a very interesting post. Are you suspecting ENS performed on a pup to internal stress in a adult?


----------



## mike suttle

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Did you raise and train and title that dog from a pup ??


 Kano? No.... we imported him from Holland a little while back. He was handled by a school teacher who trained part time in KNPV and did not have the time to put into this dog that was required. Gerben said when this dog was 7 months old they tested him in the police dog night trails just to see how he would do and he was one of the best in the test. 
I have several Arko sons here that I did raise and train from puppies that are very strong dogs, but not in the same league as Kano, I have seen very few dogs that were of his caliber.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

No, but with all the lies and unsubstantiated claims that ENS people make, maybe I will start that rumor. : )


----------



## Chris McDonald

Where the videos Mike? All those dogs you got to have some cool stuff to watch.


----------



## Jason Hammel

x2 I think I only saw the metal pipe one and the pool dismantling one and I think a motorcross bike in the air.


----------



## mike suttle

Chris McDonald said:


> Where the videos Mike? All those dogs you got to have some cool stuff to watch.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFM1W5xRlP8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7Aodp9IMw0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00wPGEYfCS4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhGO8_wboIA 
here are a couple videos of some of our Arko sons. I have no cool video though.
You can see some short video clips on youtube under loganhauskennels. It is really a pain in the butt for me to upload video from here due to our super slow internet connection. High speed internet is not available where we are yet.


----------



## Harry Keely

Nice drug wall Mike, Like it alot. Does it have a automatic ball dispenser on it or a adaptor to place one in different spots if need be.


----------



## patrick ganley

Once again sorry for you're loss Mike. Thank you for being so hospitable and professional the evening of you're loss. The next time we meet I know it will be on a better note for you. The little girl is doing just fine, curious little girl that's for sure !! Named her Banshee.


----------



## Diana Abel

mike suttle said:


> Well, he had less room to be an idiot, but he still spun and raised hell all the time while the bitch was in heat. His crate would moved and shake all the way across the training room overnight. If I had it to do over again, I would have kept him in a size 400 in the back seat of my truck parked at the other end of the farm until the bitch was out of heat.
> Of course if I had it to do over again, I would have collected semen from him, i would not have fed him so much and then let him out to run and drink that late at night just before I went to bed.
> I cant help but feel like I caused this, or at least had the power to prevent it and didn't.](*,)](*,)](*,)


Im so sorry Mike. Hopefully the breeding took & you'll have a bunch of little monsters. Don't blame yourself. Shit happens and it sucks. I lost a dog to bloat many years ago. It was awful and we didnt even try to save her cause she was so bad off. Looked like she swallowed a basketball so we put her down. She was old too.


----------



## Chris McDonald

mike suttle said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFM1W5xRlP8
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7Aodp9IMw0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00wPGEYfCS4
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhGO8_wboIA
> here are a couple videos of some of our Arko sons. I have no cool video though.
> You can see some short video clips on youtube under loganhauskennels. It is really a pain in the butt for me to upload video from here due to our super slow internet connection. High speed internet is not available where we are yet.


looks like cool stuff to me!


----------



## Martine Loots

Sorry for your loss.
Bloat is a terrible thing and all depends on how soon you see it and how soon the dog gets to the vet.

One of my males bloated a few years ago, but I was "lucky" to almost "see it happen".
I fed him, then fed the other dogs and when I took him out for his walk 15min later, I immediately saw smth was wrong. Rushed him to the vet and he was on the surgery table less then 1 hr after it happened. Thanks to that, there was no further damage to stomach or spleen and 4 weeks later he was competing again.

After this happened I immediately transferred all my dogs from kibble to raw food again.
With raw food they are forced to eat slowly and they don't drink much.


----------



## Tom Cawood

Mike - I'm sorry to hear this about Kano! Hope you do get a great litter.


----------



## Jason Hammel

Chris McDonald said:


> looks like cool stuff to me!


I agree with CHris. I like the last vid w/ Sako and it didn't hurt to have a lil system of a down as background music.


----------



## mike suttle

Thanks Jason,
Sako is an Arko son that I sold at 6 1/2 months old. The guy who has him now is doing a great job with him. The other dogs in the videos are still here in training.


----------



## Matt Grosch

RIP, he looked good



http://loganhauskennels.com/dogs_for_sale


----------



## Drew Peirce

I saved that photo, blew it up and digitally enhanced it.

I like to keep a photographic record of all the great ones.

Cant help but wonder how long it will be until another one of that caliber comes along?


----------



## mike suttle

Drew Peirce said:


> I saved that photo, blew it up and digitally enhanced it.
> 
> I like to keep a photographic record of all the great ones.
> 
> Cant help but wonder how long it will be until another one of that caliber comes along?


I have only imported one other dog like him in the last few years. (or for that matter I have only saw one other dog that nice anywhere in the last few years) The other one was a Carlos X Bella II Van Hoek son named Jary...........a VERY extreme dog also.


----------



## todd pavlus

has he been bred before, or is yours the first time Mike? Curious if you know what he produces


----------



## mike suttle

todd pavlus said:


> has he been bred before, or is yours the first time Mike? Curious if you know what he produces


 This will be his first litter. I have no doubt that a dog with this much character and the lines that he comes from will produce very well. I will be keeping some of the puppies from this upcoming litter for myself.


----------



## Drew Peirce

You mean the black brindle from just a couple months ago?
You posted he was the best you had ever imported up till then.
We talked about him quite a bit.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

What would a dog like Marley sell for, ballpark price ??


----------



## mike suttle

Drew Peirce said:


> You mean the black brindle from just a couple months ago?
> You posted he was the best you had ever imported up till then.
> We talked about him quite a bit.


Yes, that is the only dog that I have ever imported that was in the same league as Kano. I know it may seam rather odd that in 3 months I imported the best two dogs ever, but that is a fact. Anyone who knows me knows that I do not over promise what a dog is. I call most great dogs "normal" in order to reserve words for the dogs like Kano and Jary. Those two really were somthing very special. I feel extremely lucky to have the studs that produced these dogs. I hope to be able to rasie a few dogs like Kano and Jary here some day.


----------



## mike suttle

Gerry Grimwood said:


> What would a dog like Marley sell for, ballpark price ??


I will use Marley as an example. He has everything he needs to pass the US Border Patrol selection test today, but he is only 7 months old and they will not test him before 10 months. I had a SF group here earlier this week to get a dog and they tested some of my younger dogs, they wanted to buy Marley, and were also interested in his brother Murdock and Lobo as well. 
They offered me a good price for Marley. Now here is the thing about a dog like Marley at 7 months. he has been worked toward a specific selection test since he was a baby. If I do nothing with him but feed him for 3 more months and never work him again he will bring me good money with Border Patrol, so it is really crazy for me to sell him now for anything less than $5000. The work has already been done with Marley, he has everything needed for the job. Hunts excellent, retrieves and tugs hard with metal, great nerves, great agility and athletisism, very full hard grips, already bites great on a full suit (upper and lower body), social dog with no handler aggression. A dog like that is money in the bank at this age, all I have to do is keep him alive for 3 more months.


----------



## Jason Hammel

So Mike are you saying that the SF didn't offer as much as the US border Patrol?


----------



## Tamara Villagomez

Wow you do have some nice dogs! I sure hope you get another awesome dog like him from that litter Mike!


----------



## mike suttle

Jason Hammel said:


> So Mike are you saying that the SF didn't offer as much as the US border Patrol?


 SF offered to buy him Tuesday at 7 months old, Border Patrol will not look at any dog less than 10 months old, they prefer them to be 12 months at a minimum, bu tthey have taken 10 months old dogs that were extra special. The SF guys would have to keep the dog in their training program for another year to get them ready for deployment.
The price that SF offered at 7 months was less than BP will pay at 10 months. Both agencies pay similar prices for adult dogs, but the SF groups look for really high end dual purpose dogs, BP needs really high end metal retrievers, they dont have to bite.
Both agencies are very hard to find dogs for.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

I don't think that's an unreasonable price for a decent young dog. I've bought several pups from Europe and they usually were around $2500 total at the airport but as high as $3300 depending on carrier fees and how customs decided to tax you. That was for 8 wk old pups.


----------



## Jason Hammel

I agree Gerry tho I haven't bought I have..well shopped isn't a good word...read about dual purpose trained dogs and it seems around the proper price for a trained dog for a specific field.

Mike b/c I am ignorant why does BP want dogs that retrieve metal? Aren't they supposed to have good sniffers and patrol the roads and fences? Does SF like it b/c the dog can fetch them bullets and C4? I am partially joking but fully curious.


----------



## Nathen Danforth

Does Lukason still do any of the evaluations for purchase? Have you met Matt Devaney with BP? He was probably one of my favorite instructors at NCF.


----------



## Hoyt Yang

Hey Mike, sorry for your loss. Was wondering what you've been up to.

Give me a call when you got a minute..


----------



## Mark Horne

http://www.vin.com/proceedings/Proceedings.plx?CID=TUFTSBG2003&PID=5091&O=Generic

Quick refresher on some of the facts/myths around bloat.

Mark


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Quote: 
The study also found that fearful, nervous, or aggressive dogs had a much higher incidence of bloat than did dogs perceived by their owners as having happy temperaments. Stress can also be a precipitating factor, and many dogs bloat after recent kenneling, or a recent long car ride. A slightly higher percentage of males than females developed bloat.

Quote: a relative that has had a bloat episode; eating quickly; a dry-food diet; a single, large daily meal; stress; and a fearful, nervous, or aggressive temperament.

So, temperament, and genetics. OR, it is genetic. Long way of saying that.


----------



## Guest

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote:
> The study also found that fearful, nervous, or aggressive dogs had a much higher incidence of bloat than did dogs perceived by their owners as having happy temperaments. Stress can also be a precipitating factor, and many dogs bloat after recent kenneling, or a recent long car ride. A slightly higher percentage of males than females developed bloat.
> 
> Quote: a relative that has had a bloat episode; eating quickly; a dry-food diet; a single, large daily meal; stress; and a fearful, nervous, or aggressive temperament.
> 
> So, temperament, and genetics. OR, it is genetic. Long way of saying that.


I was gonna say the same thing, but I go back to what the study is? How many dogs? Type? Time period etc. Still not enough info for me to beleive one way or another. You can get three different studies saying three different things. 

Elevated feeding dishes I heard one too many times was good, and bad, which one is it? LOL


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

People just guess. Years ago, when there was a big stink over ethoxyquin it ended up being the only ingredient the woman didn't recognize. She won, but not really, the dog food manufacturers still use it.

I followed that story, and it was never proven that it had caused any problems. Not that I saw anyway.


----------



## Guest

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> People just guess. Years ago, when there was a big stink over ethoxyquin it ended up being the only ingredient the woman didn't recognize. She won, but not really, the dog food manufacturers still use it.
> 
> I followed that story, and it was never proven that it had caused any problems. Not that I saw anyway.


 
NO SHIT! Too many so called professionals, doctors or people with nothing to do claim studies, with no relevant or proven data. They use percentages, but anyone knows 2 out of 3 is 75% but in my mind 3 test cases don't mean squat!! I need to see more relevant numbers and instances where it really is tested, not just claims or a big name company or person doing a study and everyone saying WOW REALLY?


----------



## Tiffany Compton

I am so sorry to hear about this, I will be sending good thoughts your way for the breeding to have taken..


----------

